# Seiko Servicing



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello all,

This is my first post so be kind! I have recently bought a Seiko automatic watch, the movent number of which is 6139. It was working fine but the second hand of the tachy/stopwatch returns to all sorts of funny positions - is this terminal or can it be rectified?

It keeps good time but sometimes stops around midnight when it starts to turn the day/date wheel - again, is this common and can it be sorted out? I love this watch I hope it can be fixed!

Thanks for any responses in advance!

Rich


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

oddgitt said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post so be kind! I have recently bought a Seiko automatic watch, the movent number of which is 6139. It was working fine but the second hand of the tachy/stopwatch returns to all sorts of funny positions - is this terminal or can it be rectified?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the







forum, oddgit, and enjoy your stay. 6139s are great and seem to run perfectly for the thirtyfive years before you buy yours without servicing. I've got three versions, two of which I have had serviced by Steve Burrage at Rytetime in Leicester (Google it). One of mine exhibited similar symptoms to yours and it got fixed in the service price.

It's always worth remembering not to try to change the day/date around midnight (and also let the stopwatch run all the time - this latter probably a superstition like trying not to flash the headlights on a pop-up MX5, in case they don't go down again







). If you alter the time/date by pulling the crown and let it run it may revert to normal -worth a try before sending it to Steve.

How about a photo of your 6139?

Her's my 6139-7100 'Darth Vader' on a 'Destroyed Calf' NATO










Best regards

Graham


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Odd....

Yep, what he said


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, agree too. I would say however that customer service at Seiko UK are IMO the utter pits.

Bloody useless and unhelpful gits and they just don't seem to give a stuff


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

grey said:


> oddgitt said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Cheers Graham, I like very much! I just missed out on one on the bay - I'll have to keep my eyes open.

I've given Steve a call - my 6139 is en route - and have also just bought another one... me senses an addiction coming on...

Not sure if these links will work - this is my 6139 (-7030) on a tan strap, and below is my pride and joy, first generation seiko RAF pilots watch on steel bracelet. Thinking of changing the strap - what's everyones opinion??

Cheers,

Rich

(I wish I'd set the times before taking those photos... doh...)


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Rich.

The 6139 is a popular watch on









Here are my two and I hope to add a helmet or DV to my collection one day. Stick around and keep an eye on the sales forum where they pop up from time to time. If you are interested in dating your watch then see: here

Cheers Stu.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> The 6139 is a popular watch on


Yeah it is


















Cool watches. I love mine.

Edit: My chrono hand broke not long ago Rich. It wouldn't reset back to 12. Roy sorted it for me.









Hope you get yours sorted.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Some great watches, guys.

Rich, what a start to a collection. Your 7030 got me thinking vintage Seiko again.

Heve you tried Googling 'Jayhawk's database' and then clicking on the picture of the Seiko Chrono? See all the 6138s and 6139s.

Graham

ps Will someone put me out of my misery and tell me how to insert links properly?


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

grey said:


> Some great watches, guys.
> 
> Rich, what a start to a collection. Your 7030 got me thinking vintage Seiko again.
> 
> ...


Hey Graham,

Yeah I checked that site out, very helpful indeed, now I can spot one and search with the model number in hand rather than getting lucky finding one I like - and I have to say, the vaders are growing on me, especially the white dials!

Go to the Hints/tips thread on the main menu, then 'how to insert a picture'.

Rich


----------

